# Anchor point



## dogguy (Aug 9, 2005)

I have a question and I have heard different thoughts on it so far. My son is eleven and has taken to competitive archery and has done extremely well. I want to take him to the next level. Where we are we don't have access to a competitive coach but some parents who are great archers and have been nationally ranked in both 3D and target archery and they shoot lots...and I respect what they say are wanting him to anchor with the string touching his nose.
Here is the problem that I am trying to contend with.
My son likes to pull the string back so it touches just right of his nose basically it is on his cheek. Now I shoot with the string touching my nose and come to the corner of my mouth. This is what the other parent is wanting Ben to do as well. As it appears to give a more consistant anchor point. But Ben seems to be able to bring the string back to what I can see virtually the same point all the time as well.
Will drawing to his nose be more accurate or does it matter? I have read in a magazine that it does not matter.
I would appreciate any and all feedback regarding anchor point on this.
Thanks
Shane


----------



## Sleazy-E (May 13, 2010)

I don't think it really matters where he is anchoring. As long as it is comfortable for him, and the anchor point is consistent every time, it shouldn't be an issue. I'm by no means an expert, this is just my opinion...


----------



## xforceLD32 (Aug 17, 2009)

I agree with Sleazy. It really doesnt matter as long as he can hit the same anchor everytime. I my self use the tip of my nose also as my second achoring point. Like my daddy said if it aint broke dont fix it..... If your son is shooting awsome leave it alone.


----------



## buckhunter12345 (Feb 28, 2010)

i would say have him draw back find his ancor point that is comfortable to him then throw a kisser button on for him thats whaat i would do


----------



## Sleazy-E (May 13, 2010)

buckhunter12345 said:


> i would say have him draw back find his ancor point that is comfortable to him then throw a kisser button on for him thats whaat i would do


Good call. :thumbs_up


----------



## gbh97 (Aug 15, 2004)

You should have a consistent anchor point. Then if the bowstring touches the nose then you have another reference point. A peep would be a third reference point and the sight pin a fourth. Add a kisser button in and you have a fifth reference point. As long as the anchor point is the same ALL of the time then everything else will fall into place. My daughter's bowstring doesn't touch the nose but the other points are consistent and she shoots well. Hope this helps.


----------

